# O que será?



## Sciroco (22 Set 2014 às 09:33)

Boas,

não será certamente um fenómeno meteorológico, no entanto estando esta comunidade de olhos atentos ao que se passa no céu, talvez me possam esclarecer do que será isto.
foi visto nos céus de Sintra neste sábado passado, podem ser balões com leds (que por vezes são lançados em festas) mas a quantidade e a movimentação do tipo vectorial levantam suspeitas....


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2014 às 09:44)

Sciroco disse:


> Boas,
> 
> não será certamente um fenómeno meteorológico, no entanto estando esta comunidade de olhos atentos ao que se passa no céu, talvez me possam esclarecer do que será isto.
> foi visto nos céus de Sintra neste sábado passado, podem ser balões com leds (que por vezes são lançados em festas) mas a quantidade e a movimentação do tipo vectorial levantam suspeitas....



É exactamente isso... Balões com led's... Ainda há poucos dias assisti a um lançamento e é precisamente este o efeito.


----------



## Sciroco (22 Set 2014 às 10:13)

também creio que sim, mas o movimento rectilíneo e rápido, levantou-me duvidas, bem com a intensidade luminosa.


----------



## Rachie (22 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Também já vi também em Sintra, mas em Junho do ano passado. Vinham aos pares em linha recta, junto ao mar e depois ao chegar à zona de Cascais viravam em angulo recto em direcção a Lisboa, junto ao Tejo. Ainda houve 2 que passaram por cima de mim e deu para ver o led a piscar. Na altura não percebi que raio era aquilo, mas vim a saber mais tarde que se tratava de balões com led. Talvez tenham também algo que os faça seguir uma determinada trajectória.


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 12:00)

Devem ser os habitantes de Zeta-Reticuli.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta_Reticuli


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Fenómeno semelhante foi visto na noite seguinte, dia 22709, pelas 23h00 na zona de Alverca e Vila Franca de Xira, tendo durado cerca de 25 minutos:


----------

